# 11 year old golden having trouble standing up



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a nearly 14.5 yr old senior boy who is arthritic--he's on an anti-inflammatory & pain meds which is affording him a good quality of life. Do you have your boy on any meds? They can do wonders. Also, you can purchase cheap rugs that have rubber backing and place those in the areas he likes to lay so he can have something to grip onto.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

My dog didn't cope with tiles, either. We ended up with cheap floor rugs everywhere so he wouldn't slip. It made such a difference to him. The idea of a vet visit is a good one, too, just to check if he needs something else.


----------



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

I, too have an 11 year old dealing with arthritic problems in the right side. Hip and front right leg. 

Have you ever considered acupuncture and/or chiropractic for dogs? I'm going to the vet this week to see what his recommendations might be.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Your vet will have answers that help with pain management and anti-inflammatory. There are a lot of wonderful products that will make a difference. Ask your vet about Dasuquin w/ MSM. It is one of many products but I know dogs who have hip dysplasia and arthritis who benefited from it.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I have seen this harness used in Australia. Here is the Australian link. Don't know if it is available in the US but would think you have something similar.

Waggle.com.au http://waggle.com.au/dog-harnesses-c2

It is the second one shown on the site.


----------

